# ISTJ on a quest to discover myself!



## MSh (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi guys and girls! Just discovered the personality test and the forum, and it's amazing how accurate it is. I always thought I was some kinda freak, but apparently my personality is the standard ISTJ, and maybe this forum can help me understand myself better!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings MSh and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum MSh. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Yay! My opposite!
Hey! Welcome to PC!
It's always great to speak with people who understand you and don't think you''re weird or anything negative 
/hugs


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MSh (Mar 27, 2010)

I guess I should introduce myself a little: I'm 25, and I live on the East Coast of the US, and also in the Midwest (I travel back and forth). I'm a professional in the publishing/entertainment industry. In my spare time I enjoy listening to music and working out at the gym. I also listen to NPR a lot.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I usually find myself in the last place I look! Maybe that will help your quest.  

Welcome!


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

Welcome sir! I think self discovery is crucial in understanding yourself. 
I am pretty familiar with people of your personality type, and i think it's awesome that you are interested in getting to know more about yourself, as it seems to be a bit atypical of an ISTJ.


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

What part of the midwest do you travel to or is it all over?


----------



## MSh (Mar 27, 2010)

So far I'm pretty intrigued by how you guys can tell the "types" of people. How long does it take once you get to know them? Do you ask them specific questions to determine their type? I think the most I can tell is who's an extrovert, and who's an introvert, maybe it would benefit me to learn to tell the other traits also.


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

Well there are a lot of different ways beyond simply asking questions. For a sensing type such as yourself, I woul observe their actions.

For instance, if they seem to be task oriented, talk about routines, and are very organized, and only take calculated risks, you might have yourself a "Judging" type like yourself, if they seem to be spontaneous, adventurous, or a risk taker, they are more likely a "P"

Touchy feely "feeler" types such as myself who might be prone to being sensitive, talk about feelings and usually have a strong sense of compassion, while "thinkers" tend top be more analytical and intelligent. They might favor fairness over kindness or be more interested in the details of how and why versus the motives of a person.

As a sensor, you take in all your information by what you can see, touch, hear, taste, and smell. You take things at face value. It doesnt mean that you dont have intuition, just that you dont use it often, or dont trust it. Us crazy "intuitive" types tend to trust our intuition over sensory information. We can make your head spin with off the wall theories and can often know something about something or someone before even knowing why ourselves.

Finally, a word about extroverts and introverts. Just because someone is outgoing doesnt make them a true extrovert. Being an introvert just means that you need some "ME" time to rejuvinate yourself. for an extrover, too much alone time will actullay drain them.

Hope this helps to clarify your understanding.


----------



## MSh (Mar 27, 2010)

Slicknick9283 said:


> What part of the midwest do you travel to or is it all over?


NYC and Chicago basically.


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ah cool! I'm from chicago as well. Nice to see someone else in the midwest here!


----------



## MSh (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, I have a lot to learn! So far it's actually even difficult for me to comprehend that some people have completely different world-views from mine. I did the test in your sig, and here's the result: (spaced out, since I can't post links yet)
mypersonality. info /badge/0/19/ 198313. png

I've been making an effort to be more extroverted. It's weird, whenever someone wants to go out with me and have "fun" my automatic response is always "why?" "having fun" is never a good enough reason for me. I always need to feel "productive" otherwise I don't feel good. Sitting in a comfortable apartment and discussing an interesting subject with someone is always more fun for me than going to an amusement park or a bar. 




Slicknick9283 said:


> Well there are a lot of different ways beyond simply asking questions. For a sensing type such as yourself, I woul observe their actions.
> 
> For instance, if they seem to be task oriented, talk about routines, and are very organized, and only take calculated risks, you might have yourself a "Judging" type like yourself, if they seem to be spontaneous, adventurous, or a risk taker, they are more likely a "P"
> 
> ...


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

Its going to be, but you will grow a lot as a person once you can at least learn to tone down that instinct to kind of judge the world without thinking about it too deeply and learn that in fact there exists a world outside of your "bubble" 

I feel like I can help you come to that understanding, or at least to understand my perspective, if you are willing to listen.


----------



## MSh (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks! In reality I'm pretty easy to get along with and objective; it's just that tests like this tend to gravitate to the "absolutes" since they don't bring up particular situations, etc. 

So what do you think is the best way to get the most out of this website? Is it all about reading articles to learn more about yourself, or about setting specific goals, and figuring out how to achieve them?


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, here is where your objective mind mets my subjectiveness...hm.

Ok, as much as I want to go on a "thing" about how it is here to use how you wish, I'll put it in objective terms.

*Ahem* This website is a social forum where you can interact with others who both share traits and differences that can help you in your own personal understanding. From that interation, you will get much more knowledge than you will find in an article, because of the personal feedback.

That said, setting goals and working to achieve them IS probably the best way for you, given the way you think. Now all you need help in is identifying those goals. Thats the point of a supportive community, to assist you in these matters.

Everyone comes with their own objectives and motives, you will find. Some just enjoy gathering data. Some want to vent, some want to find love. The more you learn about the types the more you can get the information or help from individuals. As I posted on your profile, feel free to ask whatever you will and I will answer to the best of my ability. Also you can send me an AIM message if you want a more direct discussion.


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

http://www.personalitypage.com/ISTJ.html

Click the link above if you want to find out a lot more. It also has stuff that talks about how you are in relationships, in your career, everything really.

Hope that helps


----------



## MSh (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome! I tried to reply to your comment in my profile, but it seems that I need to get 15 posts or something to be able to do anything.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. My dad and sister are ISTJs also, so I know them kind of well, but introverts know themselves the best, even if they really don't know anything.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that personality typing has been helpful for you! We need more S-types around here. Truly, welcome.


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

MSh said:


> Awesome! I tried to reply to your comment in my profile, but it seems that I need to get 15 posts or something to be able to do anything.


It's fine, you'll get there. only 8 posts to go. Just go to one of the many forums, and ask a question or respond to someone. Before you know it the posts will just start adding up. Then you can always check back on the CP to track all of the people who responded to. 

I'm curious to what you want to get out of this site. Reason being is that I generally don't know many ISTJs who are even interested in knowing more about themself or understanding themself more. But actually according to your results, it looks like you have at least some preference toward percieving and feeling.


----------



## MSh (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, one of the big problems with these types of tests is that although they come close to describing your personality type, they are never 100% accurate, since there is always some degree of bias from the participant. People act the way other people treat them, so I may have given some answers to certain questions which is not necessarily my "true" personality (if that even exists) but how other people "expect me to behave" (although I consciously avoided doing that). 

Fitting a person's personality into a neat box is good for simplification and understanding, but obviously, you can't expect everyone to act consistently all the time, in all situations. In our society, no matter your specific personality traits, most people act "normal" most of the time, unless they're some kind of nutjob on medication (which I'm not); so a part of normal behavior is the joy of learning new things, including new things about your own mind and behavior. Which is what I'd like to do with this website :happy:

And actually I think I'll start by examining the article you referred me to, to see which parts of it best describe me.


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

Well you certainly fit the bill with your concept of normality, haha. But to further explain something I think you missed, we ALL have all 8 traits. What the test tells you is what your "preference" is. Think of it this way, if you are right handed, you mainly use your right hand, hell even if you are ambidexterous, you have a preference. That doesnt mean we dont use our non-dominant hand at all, it just means that it is a little more clumsy to do so.

For instance, when you observe things, you are more likely to trust what you see versus faith or intuition, but I'm sure you have gone on a gut feeling before, it just doesnt feel AS natural. Make more sense?

So even though your first reaction may be to take this all as very cut-and-dry, it isn't intended to put people into a box but rather, to illustrate the best and worst parts about you, so you can learn to hone those strengths and bolster those weaknesses. 

I think a great place to start is to be open about your observations no matter how sure you are or how candid they can be. If you are aiming in the direction of perfection, you have to iron out those flaws, and be aware of them.


----------



## MSh (Mar 27, 2010)

As an ISTJ, your primary mode of living is focused internally, where you take things in via your five senses in a literal, concrete fashion. Your secondary mode is external, where you deal with things rationally and logically. 
 ISTJs are quiet and reserved individuals who are interested in security and peaceful living. They have a strongly-felt internal sense of duty, which lends them a serious air and the motivation to follow through on tasks. Organized and methodical in their approach, they can generally succeed at any task which they undertake. 

ok, that's completely true about me.

 ISTJs are very loyal, faithful, and dependable. They place great importance on honesty and integrity. They are "good citizens" who can be depended on to do the right thing for their families and communities. 

this is perhaps how I behaved when I was younger, but these days I don't really think of anything as "the right thing." I don't have any clear morals, and my self-interest usually comes first before family/community. But I can see how other people may think of me as possessing the above traits. 

While they generally take things very seriously, they also usually have an offbeat sense of humor and can be a lot of fun - especially at family or work-related gatherings. 

yes, true. 

 ISTJs tend to believe in laws and traditions, and expect the same from others. They're not comfortable with breaking laws or going against the rules. 

again, I can see how people may see me that way, and I count on that perception if/when I need to break a rule. In my mind I can usually convince myself that I'm doing "the right thing." Yes, I like rules and laws, and the more structure - the better. But instead of being uncomfortable breaking a rule, I just make up a new rule which justifies my actions. 

If they are able to see a good reason for stepping outside of the established mode of doing things, the ISTJ will support that effort. However, ISTJs more often tend to believe that things should be done according to procedures and plans. If an ISTJ has not developed their Intuitive side sufficiently, they may become overly obsessed with structure, and insist on doing everything "by the book". 

yep, may have been like that when I was younger, but ever since working in an office with a bunch of other people, that type of thinking just doesn't get you anywhere. Deviation from the rules/plans is often needed to do the job right. 

 The ISTJ is extremely dependable on following through with things which he or she has promised. For this reason, they sometimes get more and more work piled on them. Because the ISTJ has such a strong sense of duty, they may have a difficult time saying "no" when they are given more work than they can reasonably handle. For this reason, the ISTJ often works long hours, and may be unwittingly taken advantage of. 

same as above, I have no problem saying "no" now, but I did when I was younger. 

 The ISTJ will work for long periods of time and put tremendous amounts of energy into doing any task which they see as important to fulfilling a goal. However, they will resist putting energy into things which don't make sense to them, or for which they can't see a practical application. 

yes, very true. 

They prefer to work alone, but work well in teams when the situation demands it. They like to be accountable for their actions, and enjoy being in positions of authority. 

yes.

The ISTJ has little use for theory or abstract thinking, unless the practical application is clear. 
 ISTJs have tremendous respect for facts. They hold a tremendous store of facts within themselves, which they have gathered through their Sensing preference. They may have difficulty understanding a theory or idea which is different from their own perspective.

yes!

However, if they are shown the importance or relevance of the idea to someone who they respect or care about, the idea becomes a fact, which the ISTJ will internalize and support. Once the ISTJ supports a cause or idea, he or she will stop at no lengths to ensure that they are doing their duty of giving support where support is needed. 

yes, beliefs don't mean anything. Facts mean everything. If you have to "believe" in something for it to be true, then it's all BS, and there's no use wasting your time on it. Real things can be proven, and they're the only "truth" out there. 

 The ISTJ is not naturally in tune with their own feelings and the feelings of others. They may have difficulty picking up on emotional needs immediately, as they are presented. Being perfectionists themselves, they have a tendency to take other people's efforts for granted, like they take their own efforts for granted. They need to remember to pat people on the back once in a while. 

actually I'd prefer not to have any feelings at all. They're such a burden. Actions matter - feelings only matter if they help you perform an action. 

 ISTJs are likely to be uncomfortable expressing affection and emotion to others. However, their strong sense of duty and the ability to see what needs to be done in any situation usually allows them to overcome their natural reservations, and they are usually quite supporting and caring individuals with the people that they love. Once the ISTJ realizes the emotional needs of those who are close to them, they put forth effort to meet those needs. 

true.

 The ISTJ is extremely faithful and loyal. Traditional and family-minded, they will put forth great amounts of effort at making their homes and families running smoothly. They are responsible parents, taking their parenting roles seriously. They are usually good and generous providers to their families. They care deeply about those close to them, although they usually are not comfortable with expressing their love. The ISTJ is likely to express their affection through actions, rather than through words. 

I'm not a parent, but that makes sense. I'm certainly uncomfortable expressing feelings of love - feelings of hate are much easier. 

 ISTJs have an excellent ability to take any task and define it, organize it, plan it, and implement it through to completion. They are very hard workers, who do not allow obstacles to get in the way of performing their duties. They do not usually give themselves enough credit for their achievements, seeing their accomplishments simply as the natural fulfillment of their obligations. 

yes, very true. 

 ISTJs usually have a great sense of space and function, and artistic appreciation. Their homes are likely to be tastefully furnished and immaculately maintained. They are acutely aware of their senses, and want to be in surroundings which fit their need for structure, order, and beauty. 

my furniture is top-notch, but although I like a clean home, I can't be bothered to clean it. Perhaps because it doesn't really help me to accomplish any of my current "goals" which is to make a ton of money at a well-paying job, and to achieve a perfect body through exercise and diet. 

 Under stress, ISTJs may fall into "catastrophe mode", where they see nothing but all of the possibilities of what could go wrong. They will berate themselves for things which they should have done differently, or duties which they failed to perform. They will lose their ability to see things calmly and reasonably, and will depress themselves with their visions of doom. 

hmmmm dunno about that. I LOVE constant stress. It makes me feel like I'm getting things done. But if I fail at something, it's usually not a huge deal. But... people around me think that I think that it's a big deal! If that makes sense...

 In general, the ISTJ has a tremendous amount of potential. Capable, logical, reasonable, and effective individuals with a deeply driven desire to promote security and peaceful living, the ISTJ has what it takes to be highly effective at achieving their chosen goals - whatever they may be.

awesome.


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok, so here is what I think just from skimming those responses and talking to you for just a little bit. 

You are very aware of what goes on in your reality. (and that reality extends to those who are close to you for the most part)

You want to achieve greatness and want to analyze and understand those little barriers that seem to impede you. Not the big ones that you know how to get around (even if it takes a lot of effort) but the ones that seem to pop up out of nowhere. When you run into those, you keep doing what you know, and if it doesnt fit into your scheme, you might just accept it as a fact that it cant be breached instead of delving deeper into the heart of the issue. 

The primary modes of our types are more defined as we are younger and experience will help us to learn different things. However, I think you need to listen to others perspectives even if they dont seem factual or too emotional, as you may be missing something very important when you do.


----------



## MSh (Mar 27, 2010)

Slicknick9283 said:


> For instance, when you observe things, you are more likely to trust what you see versus faith or intuition, but I'm sure you have gone on a gut feeling before, it just doesnt feel AS natural. Make more sense?


Well my opinion is that faith/belief/gut feelings/intuition are all based on primitive superstitions from our caveman ancestors. The only way to make an informed decision is to do research. There is no other way. Gut feelings are unreliable and usually don't lead to anything good. 

That's what I honestly think - is that bad or something? Should I work on changing that?


----------



## MSh (Mar 27, 2010)

Another example: when I meet a girl, I'm not looking for "fun" - I'm looking for the perfect genetics for the mother of my future child. That's honestly my primary concern. Since I'm not rich enough yet to attract a supermodel-type woman with perfect genetics, I generally don't spend much time meeting girls and going out with them. I'd like to change that, but I don't know how. Usually when I'm with a girl who's not "absolutely perfect" I feel like I'm just wasting time, in which I can be working and making enough money to attract a "perfect" wife who'll want to be with me for my money, but I'm OK with that.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, to be honest there's a big flaw in your logic. I've seen 2 really ugly people make beautiful babies and attractive people make the ugliest baby ever. As for the intuition aspect, just because you personally think its primitive and outdated does not mean that there isnt a modicum of validity in everything. The important thing is that you dont shoot down others who use their intuition. You might think they arrive at correct conclusions by luck if they do, but they know otherwise.

It's not "bad" but I think what's more important than finding a supermodel for you is someone who has the same VALUES as you. You might find that beautiful girl and she might come from a whole different world and then you wonder why she left you. The key is not in her genetics as much as it is in her mindset. You also have to consider how she will CARE for those children. They say that an ESTP or ESFP is most compatible with your type.


----------



## MSh (Mar 27, 2010)

Slicknick9283 said:


> Well, to be honest there's a big flaw in your logic. I've seen 2 really ugly people make beautiful babies and attractive people make the ugliest baby ever.


hmm, yes you're right about that - I too can think of a few examples. Did I mention it's really easy to change my mind? :wink:



> As for the intuition aspect, just because you personally think its primitive and outdated does not mean that there isnt a modicum of validity in everything. The important thing is that you dont shoot down others who use their intuition. You might think they arrive at correct conclusions by luck if they do, but they know otherwise.


I'll have to work on that. Perhaps the reason why I look down upon intuition is because I've actively tried to block my own, to prevent any kind of bias, when considering "the facts" presented before me. 



> It's not "bad" but I think what's more important than finding a supermodel for you is someone who has the same VALUES as you. You might find that beautiful girl and she might come from a whole different world and then you wonder why she left you. The key is not in her genetics as much as it is in her mindset. You also have to consider how she will CARE for those children. They say that an ESTP or ESFP is most compatible with your type.


Do I have values? Maybe I did once, but now I'm not so sure. My self-interest is the #1 value probably. Anything which benefits me is good, everything else is bad. But I don't know. Since I actively try to suppress all concepts of "belief" within myself, it's hard to say.


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

MSh said:


> Do I have values? Maybe I did once, but now I'm not so sure. My self-interest is the #1 value probably. Anything which benefits me is good, everything else is bad. But I don't know. Since I actively try to suppress all concepts of "belief" within myself, it's hard to say.


Absolutely, you do, objective ones at that, you just have not looked deep enough and identified them. Look at it as that they exist but they are blurry and out of focus. That is a goal you need to set for yourself, to discover those values. 

All of the most successful people in my experience who have truly discovered themselves did not do it alone. That's why you are here, for new facts to add to your collection, and maybe some inspiration. It just so happens that inspiration is my speciality.


----------



## MSh (Mar 27, 2010)

ok, is there any standard "list of values" which I can check off as yes/no ?


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome MSh, I hope you find what you're looking for, lots of great info here


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

MSh said:


> ok, is there any standard "list of values" which I can check off as yes/no ?


haha interesting question. I did some research for you and here is what I found. Hope this helps.

Personal Values, The Power of Personal Values, List, Listing of


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

In addition to assesing what your values are, assesing the strength of them is also important. For someone with an analytical mind and attention to detail such as yourself, this can be especially important. 

Identifying your values is an important part of effiicient descision making, and understanding those values will also aid you in finding like minded people. 

On a side note, I like talking to you, you are really challenginging me to be objective, something that normally does not come naturally to me. I hope the things I say can enrich your understanding.


----------



## MSh (Mar 27, 2010)

One thing I noticed about myself, is when I meet someone who believes strongly in something, I always challenge them. I always take the opposite view of their values, to try to poke holes in their belief system. 

I think people don't really have "personal philosophies" - they think they do, but it's just how they explain their own behavior to themselves. People behave the way other people treat them. (That statement is straight out of my psychology textbook from college)
and how people treat other people is based largely on 1) how they look and 2) their past experiences. 

I think it's very beneficial to be "morally flexible" and to change your viewpoint based on who you're talking with. It's a huge benefit to be able to understand the viewpoints of other people, and to make yourself truly believe what they believe. To do that one needs to truly be objective, and to observe all kinds of unusual phenomena to try to understand it. To see the other person's perspective as if you were them. And to do that successfully it really helps to not have any dedicated values of your own.


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

....I just thought I would point out that you come across as being a bit cold, robotic even. 

I get that you have strong notions about the way you percieve the world, but it may be prudent to come across as at least slightly human sometimes. You are one, after all. 

Whether you choose to ignore them or not, you have emotions. My ISTJ ex didnt actually find that out until I left and never looked back. Emotions have as much capactity to be a strength as they do a weakness. And not expressing them can be detrimental in a relationship. Don't believe me? I can get you research.


----------

